# Can you use US credit bureau to apply for mortgage in canada?



## moconnell (May 17, 2010)

Just looking into getting a mortgage. My husband and I are both citizens that have lived in the US for six years. We're thinking of moving back. We just pulled our Canadian credit reports and they are blank (no credit history) at this point. We do have decent credit in the US. Does anyone know if Canadian banks can/are willing to use that for a mortgage application?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

moconnell said:


> Just looking into getting a mortgage. My husband and I are both citizens that have lived in the US for six years. We're thinking of moving back. We just pulled our Canadian credit reports and they are blank (no credit history) at this point. We do have decent credit in the US. Does anyone know if Canadian banks can/are willing to use that for a mortgage application?


I do know for a fact that Canadian banks do indeed have access to US Credit Bureaux reports,


----------



## bdadams (May 11, 2011)

Yes you can use your American Credit report while applying for a mortgage. You should have some canadian credit but until you have a few years in Canada again. Come see a mortgage broker 
I can access you report and bring them to all the lenders,


----------



## bdadams (May 11, 2011)

bdadams said:


> Yes you can use your American Credit report while applying for a mortgage. You should have some canadian credit but until you have a few years in Canada again. Come see a mortgage broker
> I can access you report and bring them to all the lenders,


Welcome


----------



## bdadams (May 11, 2011)

bdadams said:


> Welcome


Kelowna Mortgage Broker News and tips


----------

